# Kitchen Remodel - Suggestions PLEASE!



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this a maximum look for minimum bucks or do you have a budget?


Honestly for a starter home it does not look that bad to me.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

You’ll get more input from us if you go to the trouble of putting together a floorplan of the space. Even better would be a floorplan of the entire floor of the house.

I see two different kitchens in these photos. The first three photos have a white fridge and stove and black dishwasher. The last two have three stainless appliances.

Chris


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

It's really hard to answer because tastes and budgets vary so much. If you want to do a couple hundred $ quick fix to tie you over until you've saved enough $$, you can just paint the cabinets and put new pulls on. You can even paint, if paper based, wallpaper and it will suffice until the remodel.

Predicting by looking at your new appliances installed, you will be doing a full gut in the future. There are different levels to that, like using RTA (ready-to-assemble) cabinets vs furniture-grade, etc etc. But my opinion is I wouldn't spend any amount of money over the lipstick paint until you get a real designer to layout the kitchen. The stove location is a terrible spot and the dishwasher too. Some improvement in the ceiling and soffits would help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris616 said:


> You’ll get more input from us if you go to the trouble of putting together a floorplan of the space. Even better would be a floorplan of the entire floor of the house.
> 
> I see two different kitchens in these photos. The first three photos have a white fridge and stove and black dishwasher. The last two have three stainless appliances.
> 
> Chris


before and after of what he did so far.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

put your micro over the stove (if you can). replace those countertops !!!! = check the box stores, they have some that look really good and don't cost much. tile back splash. i would paint the ceiling, but i hate white anything in a house.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fix'n it said:


> before and after of what he did so far.


Thanks. I figured that out after reading 3onthetree's post this morning.

Chris


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. you can get replacement cabinet door. or picture frame those doors.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kitchen and bathroom remodels have a better ROI than any other room, so proceed carefully, but do what you think will look good and work for you. I was a little depressed seeing the 1970's cabinets hanging in oblivion, but your "after" pictures perked it right up. Good choice on new appliances. Wallpaper needs to go on the stove walls, and a TILE backsplash installed. Don't click on the ad link in DTucker1987's post, as is a subliminal link to his company, possibly. And you don't want a "mirror" back splash there.

As @Fix'n it said, the cabinet doors need something. Either picture frame the existing ones with decorative trim or replace them with something with depth. Good job so far.


----------

